# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ψυχοσωματικό ή όντως σωματικό;

## Xristos__t

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...Νέος ειμαι στο φόρουμ! Μέχρι πέρσυ στις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων περίπου υπέφερα απο έντονο στρες που μου δημιουργούσε κρίσεις πανικού σχεδόν σε οτιδήποτε έκανα είδικά στην Αθήνα! Μετά απο πείσαμ και προσπάθεια κατάφερα να το ελεγξω σε μεγαλο βαθμό! Και εκει που έγα οτι οκ εχω αποβάλει τον φόβο 3 χρόνια μετά μπορώ να ζήσω πιο ελευθερος μου εσκαναν καποια σωματικά θέματα (θυρεωειδής, ελλειψη βιταμίνης d)που σε συνδιασμό με τις πολλές ωρες εργασίας πέρσυ το καλοκαιρι (δούλευα ψήστης και τυλιχτής) ήμουν σε πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση κάθε μερα κατι που μου προκαλούσε παρα πολύ άγχος ότι δεν είμαι καλά! Αρχισα να νοιώθω αρρωστοφοβικός.. οτι και αν ένοιωθα στο σώμα μου με τρόμαζε και αυτο με εκλεισε πάλι στον εαυτό μου.! Τωρα ενα χρόνο μετά εχω παρουσιαστεί στο ναυτικό αλλά εχω ακόμα καποια θέματα με την μέση και καποιους νευρόπονους στο στήθος και την πλάτη (μυικά λογικα λόγο κούρασης). Νοιώθει κανείς άλλος κατι παρόμοιο που θα ήθελε να το μοιραστεί μαζι μου; Νοιώθω οτι δεν με καταλαβαινει κανείς και ολοι λενε ειναι απο το αγχος μου!

----------


## elis

Παρε mag2 μαγνησιο κ lecalcif βιταμινη ντε και θα μεινει μονο το αγχοσ οργανικα θα εισαι καλα παρε τα οσο θελεισ βιταμινεσ ειναι

----------


## Xristos__t

Φίλε μου έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις αίματος... πέρα απο τον θυρεωειδή και την βιταμίνη d που τα εχω ρυθμίσει πλέον απλά παιρνω ακόμα χαπάκι δεν εχω κάτι! Πριν μια βδομάδα πήγα στο ννα να κοιτάξω τις ενοχλήσεις αυτες και μου βρήκαν αυξημένη τροπονινη και με κράτησαν μέσα 5 μέρες! εκανα υπέρηχο και ηταν ολα μια χαρα (ειχα κανει πριν κατι μήνες triplex οπότε δεν ανησυχούσα για καρδια) Θα πάω παλι δευτέρα σε ορθοπεδικό να δω σιγουρα την μέση μου! Το είναι οτι βαρέθηκα να νοιώθω κατι! αυά με αγχώνουν οχι το αγχος τα προκαλεί..Ετσι πιστευω τουλάχιστον! Απλά θελω να ηρεμήσω! Ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες

----------


## glamshine4ever

Αφού έχεις διερευνήσει ότι δεν οφείλεται σε κάτι παθολογικό, θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις. Θα πείσεις το μυαλό σου πως όλα είναι ΟΚ για να βγει από την κατάσταση Alert. Κάπου διάβασα στο forum πως η κατάσταση alert κρατάει 20-40 μέρες. Το άγχος είναι καταστροφικό σήμερα γνώρισα μια κοπέλα που απο το αγχος της, βγαίνει όλο το δέρμα στα χέρια της είναι σαν να έχει έγκαυμα...και λέω STOP το άγχος θα πρέπει να το ρυθμίσουμε γιατί δεν είναι σωστό να προκαλούμε θέματα στον οργανισμό μας τόσο σοβαρά.

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αφού έχεις διερευνήσει ότι δεν οφείλεται σε κάτι παθολογικό, θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις. Θα πείσεις το μυαλό σου πως όλα είναι ΟΚ για να βγει από την κατάσταση Alert. Κάπου διάβασα στο forum πως η κατάσταση alert κρατάει 20-40 μέρες. Το άγχος είναι καταστροφικό σήμερα γνώρισα μια κοπέλα που απο το αγχος της, βγαίνει όλο το δέρμα στα χέρια της είναι σαν να έχει έγκαυμα...και λέω STOP το άγχος θα πρέπει να το ρυθμίσουμε γιατί δεν είναι σωστό να προκαλούμε θέματα στον οργανισμό μας τόσο σοβαρά.


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστω που απααντησες... αλλά το θέμα ειναι οτι οι ενοχλήσεις σε στήθος και πλάτη ειναι σχεδον ενα χρόνο τωρα! μακάρι απλά να λέγαμε στοπ και οντως να το καταφλερναμε αλλά μας φθειρει καθε μερα αυτο

----------


## Xristos__t

επίσης να αναφέρω ότι παρακολουθω ψυχχολόγο τα τελευταια 4 χρόνια περιπου... είμαι πάρα πολύ καλύτερα σε σχεση με πριν αλλά αυτές οι φοβίες που με πιάνουν καθε φορά που δεν νοιώθω καλά(οτι και αν νοιώσω) με αποτρέπουν απο το να βγω, να κανω δουλειες, να κάνω μια βόλτα, οτιδήποτε!

----------


## ioannis2

Κάποτε τα προβλήματα υγείας (τα σωματικά εννοώ) επιβαρύνονται από μια άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Και η κατάσταση αυτη μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα διαστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων και όχι λόγω αναποδιών/αποτυχιών στη ζωή, οι οποίες ακόμα και αν υπάρχουν η διαστρεβλωμένη σκέψη τις παραφουσκώνει. Κάπου εκεί συνήθως είναι οι αιτίες του κακού.

----------


## Xristos__t

> Κάποτε τα προβλήματα υγείας (τα σωματικά εννοώ) επιβαρύνονται από μια άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Και η κατάσταση αυτη μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα διαστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων και όχι λόγω αναποδιών/αποτυχιών στη ζωή, οι οποίες ακόμα και αν υπάρχουν η διαστρεβλωμένη σκέψη τις παραφουσκώνει. Κάπου εκεί συνήθως είναι οι αιτίες του κακού.


Σίγουρα ψυχολογικά δεν ειμαι στα καλύτερα μου, αλλά εγω πιστευω οφείλεται στο οτι δεν νοιώθω καλά σωματικά! όχι το ανάποδο!

----------


## Anna137

> επίσης να αναφέρω ότι παρακολουθω ψυχχολόγο τα τελευταια 4 χρόνια περιπου... είμαι πάρα πολύ καλύτερα σε σχεση με πριν αλλά αυτές οι φοβίες που με πιάνουν καθε φορά που δεν νοιώθω καλά(οτι και αν νοιώσω) με αποτρέπουν απο το να βγω, να κανω δουλειες, να κάνω μια βόλτα, οτιδήποτε!


Αυτη τη στιγμή σήμερα που μιλάμε έχεις κάτι παθολογικό ή καρδιολογικό? Κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξεις? Αν όχι, τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι?

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αυτη τη στιγμή σήμερα που μιλάμε έχεις κάτι παθολογικό ή καρδιολογικό? Κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξεις? Αν όχι, τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι?


καρδιολογικό σίγουρα όχι απλά πρρεπει να κάνω προληπτικά μαγνητική! Μόλις γυρισα απο νοσοκομείο για την μέση και πρέπει να κάνω και για αυτο μαγνητική! Αυριο θα ξαναπάω να με δει και ενας νευρολόγος δεν εχω κατι αλλο να δω μετα

----------


## Anna137

> καρδιολογικό σίγουρα όχι απλά πρρεπει να κάνω προληπτικά μαγνητική! Μόλις γυρισα απο νοσοκομείο για την μέση και πρέπει να κάνω και για αυτο μαγνητική! Αυριο θα ξαναπάω να με δει και ενας νευρολόγος δεν εχω κατι αλλο να δω μετα


Σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα! Λογικά οταν βγουν ολα καθαρά μετά θα ηρεμίσει το άγχος σου, συνειδητό ή υποσυνείδητο και μετά θα εξαφανισθούν και τα συμπτώματα...

----------


## Xristos__t

> Σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα! Λογικά οταν βγουν ολα καθαρά μετά θα ηρεμίσει το άγχος σου, συνειδητό ή υποσυνείδητο και μετά θα εξαφανισθούν και τα συμπτώματα...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ εντάξει σίγουρα κάτι σοβαρό δεν ξα είναι απλά και η μέση μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα Γιατι με ενοχλεί αρκετά αλλα και αυτές οι ενοχλήσεις στο στήθος γιατι με πιάνουν χωρίς λόγο και πραγματικά μου τραβανε την προσοχή πλέον απο όλα

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xristos__t

Γυρισα πριν λίγο απο το νοσοκομείο πάλι! με ειε νευρολόγος μου ειπε οτι ειναι φυσιολόγικες αντιδράσεις αυτά που νοιώθω αλλά με παρεπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο πρώτα πριν κοιτάξουμε κατι πιο εντονα! την δευτέρα έχω ραντεβου στον ψυχίατρο και μου ειπε μαλλον θα με αλλάξει απο ι1 αλλά ζητησα να μν αλλάξει!

----------


## apeiro

"Αρχισα να νοιώθω αρρωστοφοβικός.. οτι και αν ένοιωθα στο σώμα μου με τρόμαζε και αυτο με εκλεισε πάλι στον εαυτό μου." Mπορω να ταυτιστω μαζι σου απολυτα...

----------


## elis

Αδερφε παρε τα συμπληρωματα και κανε λιγο γυμναστικη

----------


## Xristos__t

> "Αρχισα να νοιώθω αρρωστοφοβικός.. οτι και αν ένοιωθα στο σώμα μου με τρόμαζε και αυτο με εκλεισε πάλι στον εαυτό μου." Mπορω να ταυτιστω μαζι σου απολυτα... επειτα απο μια ηλιαση περσι το καλοκαιρι οτιδηποτε νιωθω στο σωμα μου με στρεσαρει και με τρομαζει απιστευτα. Συν αναζητησεις στο google που καναν την κατασταση χειροτερη. Να συμπληρωσω οτι και γω βρηκα χαμηλη την βιταμινη d. Βελτιωθηκε η διαθεση αρκετα με συμπληρωματα. Αλλα πανω που το ψιλοξεπερασα τωρα που ζεσταινει ο καιρος νιωθω την απειλη να ξαναρχεται..πολυ αβολη κατασταση..Δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο αλλα πιστευω πως ξεκινουν ολα απο το γεγονος πως ειμαι χωρις δουλεια και με αγχωνει το μελλον...


Σιγουρα παίζει ρολο η ανεργία και η αβεβαιότητα που έχουμε όλοι! Απλα προσπάθησε αυτο να μν σε επηρεάσει,να κάνεις πράγματα καθε μέρα που γουστάρεις κα που περνάς καλα και ξεχνιέσαι! Εγω αυτό προσπαθώ αλλα τψρα που είμαι ναυτικό ειναι δύσκολο Δυστυχώς!

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αδερφε παρε τα συμπληρωματα και κανε λιγο γυμναστικη


Φίλε μου παίρνω κανονικά τα συμπληρώματα που μου έχει δωσει ο γιατρός! Γυμναστική Θέλω να ξεκινήσω απλα περιμένω να βγει η μαγνητική για την μέση μου να δω τι παίζει για να πραξω αναλόγως! Τψρα που είμαι ναυτικό είναι ευκαιρία να ξεκινήσω λιγο τρέξιμο αφου εχω φτιάξει το θέμα με.τον θυρεοειδή

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αν εχεισ προβλημα μπορεισ να κανεισ βαρη ελαφρια αν δεν παιρνεισ φαρμακα εγω αυτο εκανα τοτε κ πιστευω βοηθησε

----------


## elis

Αλλα οταν λεμε βαρη ξεκινα απο λιγα κ ανεβαζεισ να γινεισ αθλητησ οχι να κοροιδευεισ

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αν εχεισ προβλημα μπορεισ να κανεισ βαρη ελαφρια αν δεν παιρνεισ φαρμακα εγω αυτο εκανα τοτε κ πιστευω βοηθησε


Εχω ενοχλησεις.. μάλλον είναι μυϊκό ή απο κούραση! Εχω κάνει μερικές φυσιοθεραπειες αλλα αν δεν πάρω την μαγνητική(που ηταν καλή μου είπαν) δςξ μπορώ να ξερω τι μπορω να κανω για να μν με ενοχλεί

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Οκ εγω μια αποψη λεω

----------


## Xristos__t

> Οκ εγω μια αποψη λεω


Και την σέβομαι απλα θελω να μιλησω με.τον φυσιοθεραπευτή μου πριν ξεκινήσω βάρη... Γιατι εκει την.εχω πατήσει

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ενταξει οντωσ πρεπει να ξερεισ τι να κανεισ εγω δεν ηξερα αλλα κατι εμαθα

----------


## Xristos__t

> Και την σέβομαι απλα θελω να μιλησω με.τον φυσιοθεραπευτή μου πριν ξεκινήσω βάρη... Γιατι εκει την.εχω πατήσει
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εε πρέπει να προσεξω Γιατι ειμαι ναυτικο και δεν θελω να μπλεξω!

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Παιδια σασ τα ειπα ολα οτι ηξερα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/xZP2tjdMw8k

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/3lYENke5z2s

----------


## Xristos__t

> https://youtu.be/3lYENke5z2s


Δεν μπορώ να.δω βιντεακια φίλε μου

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Γτ ;μπορεισ να ακουσεισ τραγουδι;

----------


## Xristos__t

> Γτ ;μπορεισ να ακουσεισ τραγουδι;


Δεν εχω wifi στο στρατόπεδο

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αντε ρε κι ανυσηχησα με εσκασεσ δεν πειραζει

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αντε ρε κι ανυσηχησα με εσκασεσ δεν πειραζει


Τα Θέλω τα mb

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ετσι ειναι ο στρατοσ ολοι πηξαμε

----------


## Xristos__t

> Ετσι ειναι ο στρατοσ ολοι πηξαμε


Ασε φίλε Γιατι με εχει πιάσει άγχος Τώρα χωρίς λογο κ ξενερωσα

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/MGG1Ysdf5J4

----------


## apeiro

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο...πιστευω πως σε καθε κατασταση που ζουμε υπαρχει ευκαιρια για πραγματα που μας κανουν να ξεχνιομαστε..το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε ανοιχτους τους οριζοντες μας για τα δουμε..δεν ξερω πως ειναι ακριβως στο ναυτικο η κατασταση αλλα προσπαθησε να ζεις τις στιγμες αυτες ως εμπειριες ζωης..

----------


## Xristos__t

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο...πιστευω πως σε καθε κατασταση που ζουμε υπαρχει ευκαιρια για πραγματα που μας κανουν να ξεχνιομαστε..το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε ανοιχτους τους οριζοντες μας για τα δουμε..δεν ξερω πως ειναι ακριβως στο ναυτικο η κατασταση αλλα προσπαθησε να ζεις τις στιγμες αυτες ως εμπειριες ζωης..


Το ναυτικό μια χαρά είναι, πολυ πιο χαλαρά απ οσο ο στρατός το θεμα είναι οτι πρέπει να μετριαστει το αγχος μου! Σήμερα δεν ένοιωθα άνετα

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## apeiro

Οσες φορες εχω προσπαθησει να χαλαρωσω με το ζορι δεν μπορω και ισως γινομαι κ χειροτερα.αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως Ισως θα σου ειναι πιο ευκολο αν αποδεχτεις πως καποιος φορες θα πρεπει να νιωσεις αβολα πριν νιωσεις χαλαρος.ειναι μια καινουργια συνθηκη στη ζωη σου και οπως καθε τι καινουριο μας δημιουργει καποιες ανασφαλειες κ αγχη..σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα☺

----------


## Xristos__t

> Οσες φορες εχω προσπαθησει να χαλαρωσω με το ζορι δεν μπορω και ισως γινομαι κ χειροτερα.αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως Ισως θα σου ειναι πιο ευκολο αν αποδεχτεις πως καποιος φορες θα πρεπει να νιωσεις αβολα πριν νιωσεις χαλαρος.ειναι μια καινουργια συνθηκη στη ζωη σου και οπως καθε τι καινουριο μας δημιουργει καποιες ανασφαλειες κ αγχη..σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα☺


Φίλε μου Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησρις.. αλλα ήμουν Πύλη 6ωρο και πριν ήμουν πι.Μέχρι τις 2 το βράδυ... Μπορεί λογο κουρασης λογο του οτι δεν εφαγα, ειχα ζαλαδες και αδυναμία..!Επίσης κλασσικά με.επιασε παλι ενόχληση στο στηθος.. με αγχωνουν πολυε αυτα ειδικά όταν είμαι μόνος

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Μη στεναχωριεσαι με τα εμβολια δεν πεθαινεισ απλα γινεσαι σκουπιδι εμενα η κορη μου με συχαινεται

----------


## Xristos__t

> Μη στεναχωριεσαι με τα εμβολια δεν πεθαινεισ απλα γινεσαι σκουπιδι εμενα η κορη μου με συχαινεται


Ποια εμβόλια;

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Δε σου καναν εμβολια

----------


## Xristos__t

> Δε σου καναν εμβολια


Πριν εναμησι μήνα αυτα τα εχω εδω και ενα.χρόνο

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Οταν πασ σου κανουν τρια εμβολια ενασ θεοσ ξερει τι εχουν μεσα

----------


## apeiro

Αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι ατιμο πραγμα. Κατα 99.9 τοις εκατο πιστευω οφειλονται στο αγχος σου. Αστα να υπαρχουν μην τα δινεις σημασια.κανε τη δουλεια σου σαν να μην ειναι εκει.θα βαρεθουν κ θα φυγουν.εγγυηση

----------


## elis

Κορη μου εγω μεγαλωσα στην αλανα κι επεφτε ξυλο και καπωσ ετσι εμπλεξα με τα επιλεκτα σωματα το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω δεν δερνω αδυναμουσ μονο μαλακεσ

----------


## elis

Οταν ημουν στην ηλικια σου σκατομυαλο με λεγανε πυροβολημενοσ τελειωσ ημουν

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/SazwNl65fCo

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι ατιμο πραγμα. Κατα 99.9 τοις εκατο πιστευω οφειλονται στο αγχος σου. Αστα να υπαρχουν μην τα δινεις σημασια.κανε τη δουλεια σου σαν να μην ειναι εκει.θα βαρεθουν κ θα φυγουν.εγγυηση


Προσπαθώ να μν το σκέφτομαι αλλα εντάξει έχει κακα στρωματα εδω είμαστε λιγα άτομα,έμεινα μόνος στον θάλαμο.. ειχα κάτι ζαλαδες πριν και με τις ενοχλησεις αυτες στο στήθος ξενερωνω κ αγχωνομαι

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

